# Mount St Helens Camping Trip



## chadk (Sep 19, 2009)

Here we are, after 3 days camping - a little rough around the edges, but rare to get us all together like this... We did a quick pit stop 1/2 way home at a dog park to the let Tennyson run a bit...






On the way there, a view of Mt Rainier as we leave Seattle:





Arrival at camp:





Ghost stories around the campfire





The volcano from a good observation point:





A smaller verson of the grand canyon formed in just minutes:





13 years of marriage and excited about 50 more!










A little ground squirrel draws our attention:





PLEASE, share a nut with me!! Well, we really shouldn't... but how can you resist those eyes...





Thanks!





Room for one more?





Another visitor center:





Last morning at our campsite:






Just a few pics from the amazing trip. Can't believe I have not been there since I was a kid and watched the erruption from my house.


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful family Chad. Your pictures are so nice and how romantic the two of you are in your pictures together. My son Noah loved the squirrel pictures. Thanks for sharing your campsite looks very nice.


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great pics it looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 19, 2009)

Where are the pictures of Tennyson? I have been thinking about making a day trip to see the mountain since I live so close...But I just keep thinking about it...it doesn't seem to get much farther along then that...thinking and thinking. Maybe the road trip to Montana cured me of driving for a while...
great pictures BTW


----------



## chadk (Sep 19, 2009)

We have several pics of Tennyson. Out of the couple hundred pics taken, I just grabbed a few to post. 

But he's on my s___ list. Litterally... Second morning I let him off his chain for a bit since we were not close to other campers. Within seconds he found a stinking pile of s___ and started rolling in it!!!! 

OK, I need to stop now before I grab my hatchet and finish what I almost started that morning.... GRRRRRRR.... Maybe in 10yrs I'll look back and laugh.... My wife actually snapped a pic of him... I get sick just remembering....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 19, 2009)

ha ha ha ...a dog being a dog!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

If I'm remembering correctly, I was admiring Tennyson's ultra white coat on another thread and thinking, "...they must bathe him all the time!" I can just see that beautiful white coat after the nice roll in the ...

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing pictures Chad  I love the pics with the squirrel haha sooo cute
You have a beautiful family, you sure had a fun trip . Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 19, 2009)

You and your wife are to be commended for camping with 7 kids! I gave that up after taking our first one to Acadia Park off the coast of Maine...keeping him out of danger and trouble was exhausting and I hated seeing all those mosquitos lined up on his little head for a free drink! Ugh.

Your kids look very happy and amazingly clean--what, did you keep a little whisk broom in your pocket at all times?


----------



## chadk (Sep 19, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> You and your wife are to be commended for camping with 7 kids! I gave that up after taking our first one to Acadia Park off the coast of Maine...keeping him out of danger and trouble was exhausting and I hated seeing all those mosquitos lined up on his little head for a free drink! Ugh.
> 
> Your kids look very happy and amazingly clean--what, did you keep a little whisk broom in your pocket at all times?



This was our first trip with all 7 - and we survived just fine 

We lucked out and didn't see any mosquitoes on this trip. This has been a dry summer for us, so that helps.

Whisk broom? Nope. Let's just say we keep Costco in business with all their wet wipes we go through... 

We aren't off the charts clean freaks, but we aslo can't stand little kids with runny noses and snot all over and old food smeared into their clothes running up asking for a hug and a kiss. We have friends that do that with their kids and expect us to just smile and hug and kiss them. Yuck!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh wow what fun !!!! The kids must have loved going camping. I just LOVE camping !!!!


----------



## reptylefreek (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't realize that anybody else on this forum lives so close to me. I live in Seatac and it's been along time since I've been to that mt. but it is beautiful. Love the family photo, you guys look very happy!


----------

